# laptop to HDTV



## azazellee (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Gateway T-Series laptop and a Toshiba Regza 42inch HDTV. I know nothing about computers and such, and Id like to play my PC video games on the big screen. Looking through the PC user manual i saw that some of these comps come with HDMI outputs. Mine, unfourtunetly does not. So all I got is a VGA output. Will that work for highdefinition?

And on my TV there is HDMI and also a PC input. (DVI maybe?) Which could or should I convert the VGA to?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/122868.html


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The VGA signal is analog while the DVI/HDMI is digital. Depending on your TV you may need one of these: converter

If your TV has a VGA input you can use that and see if you're happy with the resolution. Your TV's owner's manual will tell you what the max resolution is.


----------



## azazellee (Aug 11, 2008)

ok, so there's this $300 VGA to HDMI/Dvi converter. then they have VGA to DVI cables for a few bucks on amazon. what's the deal?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Check out the bolded line at the bottom of the "Product Features" section of THIS LINK.

Your TV should have a VGA port. Just use that.


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

most laptops have an S-video output, it would be a better signal, most HDTV's have it too (input wise)


----------

